# I need some putting tips



## JamesS

Hi,
This year I really want to get my putting average down to 2.0.

I do the bin-lid technique. Instead of aiming for the hole on a long putt I am for a bin lid area instead. My putting average was about 2.5 but my moving average has gone down to a more respectable 2.2 using this technique.

However, I would like to get it down below 2.0 if possible.

Has anyone got any good tips?


----------



## Surtees

The best tip for getting your putting down is hit it closer to the hole! hahaha
Sorry I had to.

Really 2.2 is pretty good, my best tip would be practice. Do you mostly play the one courses? if so hopefully they will have a practice green that is similar to the greens on the courses. Just hit lots of putts from the one distance to get the feel for that distance and see how different curves in the green affect the ball roll and then do the same thing at another distance once your happy with the first one. this should help you get a good feel for the force required for the distance and also help you read the greens better. The more you do it the better you'll get. Good luck.


----------



## FrogsHair

I have so many different putting tips that I confuse myself at times. One that comes to my mind immediately is to make sure you can actually hit a straight putt. At a 2.2 average you most likely are doing this, but it does not hurt to check. What you do is get on a level putting surface. something that you know is level. Drop a dime, or a penny (you folks from other countries help me out here with the equivalent coin)) about 1' to 2' feet in front of the ball. Then stroke the ball over the coin. If you are not hitting the coin, you are not hitting a straight putt. All putts rather they are aimed at the hole or some where else are straight putts. 

Another practice regimen I use is to practice a lot on breaking putts.

Another thing I do is spend time practicing "reading" the line the ball might take. I see so many folks who hit a lot of putts, but seldom take the time to practice reading the green. Another thing a golfer should do is learn about the different grasses that are used on various greens, and how the grain of these various grasses might influence the putt. 

Speed is an important factor, especially on breaking putts. The faster the ball is rolling the less effect the contour of the green will have on it. It's just opposite when the ball starts to slow down. The slower the ball rolls the more effect the contour of the green will have on it. Always check around the hole for anything that will effect the roll of the ball since the ball is usually slowing down the nearer it gets to the hole. I can't think how many putts I have missed over the years, that were right on line with the hole only to roll off to one side or the other at the very last second. 

In the end, Surtees has it right. The easiest way to lower your putting average is to knock the ball closer to the hole in the first place. :thumbsup:


----------



## JamesS

Thanks for the tips guys. These sound really useful. I am going to try this out and I'll get back to you with any progress.
Thanks again.


----------



## Surtees

happy to help good luck!


----------



## KrudlerAce

*Putting Tips*

I've recently improved my putting by practicing a lot more and a different sort of practice. I have been putting with 3 balls at a time, on the same line but from different distances. One from say 3 feet, 4 feet and then 5 feet. I keep changing the line and the breaks but only after I have holed all three putts. 

It's just about mixing it up a bit for me. If you put in the time on the practice green the results will come eventually.

All the best


----------



## phil brown

I sort of use the bin lid method but i prefer to not lag into a bin lid around the hole but a bin lid after the hole. I find that if you get it a bin lid past the hole, you have given it the chance to drop in. If you lag up to the hole but short it will never go in. If it just creeps past the hole, be sure to keep watching as it dies as this will show you where it needs to be hit because of any break. If you leave one short you still have to try and guess the break.

Another thing to consider is practicing you chipping. If you can get the chipping around the green to a fine art you will be one putting a lot of greens. All knocks the average down.


----------



## indiginit

my favorite putting drill is an easy one to do any time of year or day

i putt two balls in the living room (carpet).

ball one i just try to make a good stroke... i consciously DONT watch it roll, just try to make a solid stroke and hit the sweet spot on the putter face.

next i try to hit ball one with ball two from the same spot, treating it like a traditional putt with routine line up and practice swing(s).

the first ball gives you feel for good contact, and the second one makes you try to repeat it. i figure if i can hit a ball from ten feet, a golf hole should be a piece of cake... (cupcake, maybe?) 

BTW, the four-footer in front of the couch has a little right to left


----------



## Katharina

*Golf tips*

here are many tips related to Golf game..If you are really excited to know about Golf tips So you should go to Google.com......


----------



## alvarosh95

i think the best tip putting a lot the 2 meters and less putts. you go to the practise green and choose 1 hole and trie to do 1 putt with three balls consecutive in different distances and of course not always from the same place. i practise this every day half an hour and i have ussually do around 29 putts 

i hope this could help you:thumbsup:


----------



## indiginit

putting statistics can be deceiving.

i tracked and trended a lot of stats a few seasons back, and i noticed my putting average went up as i played better (ball striking).

some of my worst scoring rounds had very few putts because i was always chipping to the green.

the three-putts/round is a stat i would watch if you want to track your putting effectiveness because a good GIR round will throw your putts/round number up when you aren't necessarily putting poorly; hitting a lot of greens from 100+ yards out is gonna leave you some long two-putts.

i agree completely with the advice to spend most of your practice time inside of 10 feet. thats where you finish those critical up-and-downs.

<------ geeking out


----------



## alvarosh95

its true that when you catch a lot of greens you make more putts. my las tournament i did 82 with 34 putts


----------



## keiko

Drills: 
1. start at 3 feet and keep putting until you make 3 in a row, then go to 4 feet and keep doing that until you make 3 in a row, keep going up to 10 feet.
2. put two tees in the green slightly wider than your putter; use these as a gate to guide your putter because alot of putts are missed due to wobbling back or not striking the putt square
3. try putting with the ball in different positions, ie. left instep, 1 inch further back toward center, 2 inches etc. you will eventually find where it works best for you. alot of putts are missed due to poor ball position.
Technique:
1. don't grip the putter at the end, move your grip down the shaft until you find what position allows you to make more putts with a good stroke
2. swing your putter back and through; alot of folks stab or poke at the ball
3. stand with good posture, ie. butt out, back straight or at least in an athletic posture
4. pick a spot in front of the ball which aligns to where you want the ball to go, then address the ball and aim for that spot
Hope these help.



JamesS said:


> Hi,
> This year I really want to get my putting average down to 2.0.
> 
> I do the bin-lid technique. Instead of aiming for the hole on a long putt I am for a bin lid area instead. My putting average was about 2.5 but my moving average has gone down to a more respectable 2.2 using this technique.
> 
> However, I would like to get it down below 2.0 if possible.
> 
> Has anyone got any good tips?


----------

